# Insalling SupyBot



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

OK, can someone please give me an idiot-proof guide on how to install and run SupyBot, starting from when you download it? Thanks!


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial43.html#install


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Sorry, I meant on a Mac!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Spybot: Search and Destroy is not support on the MAC platform: http://www.spybot.info/en/spybotsd/index.html

I've also moved you to a better suited forum, Apple/MAC.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

If such interests you:

http://macscan.securemac.com/

http://www.securemac.com/

http://www.unwantedlinks.com/macsupport.htm


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

No....SUPYbot... www.supybot.com!


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

,,, and here a few of us thought you just liked the letter 'u' between the 's' and 'p',,, in both the title and the 1st post.  And, as there is a missing letter in the 1st word of your title, that may have given an indication of semi-sloppy keyboardmenship...  

Guess you may have seen the following:
http://www.mootpointer.com/articles/2007/01/24/so-you-want-your-very-own-towncrier
http://supybot.darwinports.com/
http://www.people.ex.ac.uk/jastaple/irc/irchelp.html
http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/mac/

edit: added the following:
http://gfxfor.us/general/tutorial-how-to-make-a-simple-irc-bot-from-scratch-in-python


----------

